# Démarrage Clone Ventura open core legacy patcher



## Zorglub38 (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé macOS Ventura sur mon MBP 15 2016 à l'aide Open core Legacy Tatcher. Tout fonctionne parfaitement et j'utilise CCC pour effectuer un clone sur un HDD externe. Après chaque clonage, j'installe OPLP sur le HDD en pensant pouvoir démarrer dessus. Hors lorsque je démarre le Mac et que j'appuie sur la touche Ait, je ne vois pas le clone de mon HDD.

Comment démarrer sur mon clone Ventura ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## peyret (1 Décembre 2022)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai installé macOS Ventura sur mon MBP 15 2016 à l'aide Open core Legacy Tatcher. Tout fonctionne parfaitement et j'utilise CCC pour effectuer un clone sur un HDD externe. Après chaque clonage, j'installe OPLP sur le HDD en pensant pouvoir démarrer dessus. Hors lorsque je démarre le Mac et que j'appuie sur la touche Ait, je ne vois pas le clone de mon HDD.
> 
> ...


Salut,

...on en parle ici —> https://forums.macg.co/threads/clonage-avec-carbon-copy-cloner.1371211/page-4#post-14319211

autant dire que c'est pas gagné.....


----------



## sinbad21 (1 Décembre 2022)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai installé macOS Ventura sur mon MBP 15 2016 à l'aide Open core Legacy Tatcher. Tout fonctionne parfaitement et j'utilise CCC pour effectuer un clone sur un HDD externe. Après chaque clonage, j'installe OPLP sur le HDD en pensant pouvoir démarrer dessus. Hors lorsque je démarre le Mac et que j'appuie sur la touche Ait, je ne vois pas le clone de mon HDD.
> 
> ...


Je dirais, en n'appuyant pas sur la touche alt.


----------



## Ahiqar (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour Zorglub38

sur un site ami j'ai trouvé une réponse explicative ICI

Désolé de ne pouvoir faire plus n'étant pas utilisateur de OPLP


----------



## Zorglub38 (1 Décembre 2022)

Ahiqar a dit:


> Bonjour Zorglub38
> 
> sur un site ami j'ai trouvé une réponse explicative ICI
> 
> Désolé de ne pouvoir faire plus n'étant pas utilisateur de OPLP


Merci je vais potasser ça.


----------



## Zorglub38 (1 Décembre 2022)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Je dirais, en n'appuyant pas sur la touche alt.


Non ça démarre sur le sud interne du Mac.


----------



## sinbad21 (1 Décembre 2022)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> Non ça démarre sur le sud interne du Mac.


Pas directement, OCLP te propose la liste des disques bootables d'abord. Je n'appuie jamais sur la touche alt, sauf quand je veux court-circuiter OCLP, pour démarrer sur Windows par exemple.

Maintenant si ton clone n'est pas bootable, il n'apparaîtra pas dans la liste, c'est sûr.


----------



## Zorglub38 (1 Décembre 2022)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Pas directement, OCLP te propose la liste des disques bootables d'abord. Je n'appuie jamais sur la touche alt, sauf quand je veux court-circuiter OCLP, pour démarrer sur Windows par exemple.
> 
> Maintenant si ton clone n'est pas bootable, il n'apparaîtra pas dans la liste, c'est sûr.


Le clone est bootable et lorsque je démarre le Mac je n'ai pas besoin de sélectionner quoi que ce soit il démarre directement sur la partition macOS. Pour lancer Boot Camp je sélectionne le disque de démarrage sous Ventura et il démarre sous windows.


----------



## Zorglub38 (1 Décembre 2022)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> Le clone est bootable et lorsque je démarre le Mac je n'ai pas besoin de sélectionner quoi que ce soit il démarre directement sur la partition macOS. Pour lancer Boot Camp je sélectionne le disque de démarrage sous Ventura et il démarre sous windows.


J'ai la version 0.5.3. de OCLP


----------



## sergiodadi (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,



Zorglub38 a dit:


> Le clone est bootable et lorsque je démarre le Mac je n'ai pas besoin de sélectionner quoi que ce soit il démarre directement sur la partition macOS.



Si le clone est bien  bootable, il *doit* apparaitre dans la liste de boot d'*OCLP* .  Quel "_time out_" pour le boot as-tu mis ? si c'est 0 et que le disque est bootable, tu ne le vois peut-être pas 



Zorglub38 a dit:


> J'ai la version 0.5.3. de OCLP



La version *0.5.3* est encore en beta, essaye peut-être avec la dernière officielle , la 0.5.2


----------



## sinbad21 (1 Décembre 2022)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> Le clone est bootable et lorsque je démarre le Mac je n'ai pas besoin de sélectionner quoi que ce soit il démarre directement sur la partition macOS. Pour lancer Boot Camp je sélectionne le disque de démarrage sous Ventura et il démarre sous windows.


C'est vrai que c'est paramétrable dans OCLP, de mémoire. Si tu as choisi de booter directement tu bootes effectivement directement.

edit : ce doit être le "show boot picker" qui chez moi est coché.


----------



## Zorglub38 (1 Décembre 2022)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


j'ai tenté avec la 0.5.2. mais le résultat est le même. Lorsque je maintiens la touche alt au démarrage je vois bien mon clone mais lorsque je clique dessus j'ai un sens interdit et ensuite ça boot directement sur la partition interne du Mac.


----------



## sergiodadi (1 Décembre 2022)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> j'ai tenté avec la 0.5.2. mais le résultat est le même. Lorsque je maintiens la touche alt au démarrage je vois bien mon clone mais lorsque je clique dessus j'ai un sens interdit et ensuite ça boot directement sur la partition interne du Mac.




vérifie que "show _boot picker_" soit bien sélectionné, comme l'indique @sinbad21
met un time out de 10 secondes pour être certain d'avoir le temps de voir le menu de boot d'OCLP
ne touche pas la touche ALT


----------



## sinbad21 (1 Décembre 2022)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> j'ai tenté avec la 0.5.2. mais le résultat est le même. Lorsque je maintiens la touche alt au démarrage je vois bien mon clone mais lorsque je clique dessus j'ai un sens interdit et ensuite ça boot directement sur la partition interne du Mac.


C'est tout-à-fait normal, si tu appuies sur la touche alt il faut choisir l'EFI OC d'abord, puis ton clone. Sinon tu bootes directement sur le bootloader d'Apple sans passer par OC, et comme ta machine est incompatible, sens interdit.


----------



## Zorglub38 (2 Décembre 2022)

sergiodadi a dit:


> vérifie que "show _boot picker_" soit bien sélectionné, comme l'indique @sinbad21
> met un time out de 10 secondes pour être certain d'avoir le temps de voir le menu de boot d'OCLP
> ne touche pas la touche ALT


J'ai effectué les modifications et lors du démarrage du Mac je tombe bien sur le bootloader de OCLP. Je sélectionne mon clone patché mais écran noir pendant 30s puis démarrage sur la partition interne !


----------



## sinbad21 (2 Décembre 2022)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> J'ai effectué les modifications et lors du démarrage du Mac je tombe bien sur le bootloader de OCLP. Je sélectionne mon clone patché mais écran noir pendant 30s puis démarrage sur la partition interne !


Donc l’explication donnée sur le forum de macbd se confirme. Il faut cloner le système avant patch, ou même dépatcher avec OCLP avant de cloner, puis repatcher une fois que c’est fait. Ça devrait marcher parce que le dépatch se contente de supprimer l’instantané apfs com.apple.bless… généré au moment du patch, et donc de remettre en vigueur l’instantané com.apple.update… qui n’a pas disparu.


----------



## Zorglub38 (2 Décembre 2022)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Donc l’explication donnée sur le forum de macbd se confirme. Il faut cloner le système avant patch, ou même dépatcher avec OCLP avant de cloner, puis repatcher une fois que c’est fait. Ça devrait marcher parce que le dépatch se contente de supprimer l’instantané apfs com.apple.bless… généré au moment du patch, et donc de remettre en vigueur l’instantané com.apple.update… qui n’a pas disparu.


Ok mais comment fait on pour détacher le clone avec OCLP ?


----------



## sinbad21 (2 Décembre 2022)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> Ok mais comment fait on pour détacher le clone avec OCLP ?


Post install root patch > Revert root patching.


----------



## Zorglub38 (2 Décembre 2022)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Post install root patch > Revert root patching.


Oui j’ai vu mais la fonction ne permet pas de choisir le disque sur lequel le désinstaller ! Du coup ça fait planter l’amorce de la partition interne.


----------



## sinbad21 (2 Décembre 2022)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> Oui j’ai vu mais la fonction ne permet pas de choisir le disque sur lequel le désinstaller ! Du coup ça fait planter l’amorce de la partition interne.


Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'il faut dépatcher le système du dd interne, avant de recommencer le clonage. Pas le système du clone, puisque tu ne peux pas booter dessus.


----------



## Zorglub38 (2 Décembre 2022)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'il faut dépatcher le système du dd interne, avant de recommencer le clonage. Pas le système du clone, puisque tu ne peux pas booter dessus.


Ok donc il faut depatcher sans rebooter, réaliser le clone et ensuite repatcher si j’ai bien compris.


----------



## sinbad21 (2 Décembre 2022)

Après avoir dépatché il faut rebooter pour que ce soit pris en compte. Puis tu clones. Quand le clone est fini tu repatches ton dd interne.


----------



## Zorglub38 (2 Décembre 2022)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Après avoir dépatché il faut rebooter pour que ce soit pris en compte. Puis tu clones. Quand le clone est fini tu repatches ton dd interne.


Oui mais si je depatche le dd interne au reboot il ne démarrera pas et je me retrouve coincé !


----------



## sinbad21 (2 Décembre 2022)

Je ne comprends pas, la première fois tu as pu démarrer pour patcher.

edit :assure-toi aussi de dépatcher avec la même version d'OCLP que celle qui t'a servi à patcher.


----------



## Zorglub38 (2 Décembre 2022)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas, la première fois tu as pu démarrer pour patcher.
> 
> edit :assure-toi aussi de dépatcher avec la même version d'OCLP que celle qui t'a servi à patcher.


Bon j'ai suivi la procédure : depatché => rebooté, réaliser le clone, repatché => rebooté mais ça ne démarre toujours pas sur le clone. Quand je clique dessus au démarrage, écran noir, rien ne se passe et au bout de quelques minutes ça reboote sur la partition interne.


----------



## sinbad21 (2 Décembre 2022)

Ok, ça veut dire que CCC est incapable de faire un clone bootable dans ce contexte. En relisant le lien fourni par @Ahiqar dans le message #4, la solution serait de passer par le Terminal, et de cloner avec la commande asr.

```
sudo asr --source /dev/diskxsys1 --target /dev/diskz --erase
```

Faire un diskutil list avant pour connaître les valeurs de variables x, y et z dans ma commande :

x et y correspondent à la partition de ton dd interne qui contient le snapshot com.apple.bless... (si système patché) ou com.apple.update... (si non patché).
z correspond au numéro du disque sur lequel tu veux réaliser le clone. Son contenu sera effacé avant clonage.

Si tu veux tenter ça, ce serait bien que tu fasses un diskutil list et que tu publies le résultat ici.


----------



## Zorglub38 (2 Décembre 2022)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Ok, ça veut dire que CCC est incapable de faire un clone bootable dans ce contexte. En relisant le lien fourni par @Ahiqar dans le message #4, la solution serait de passer par le Terminal, et de cloner avec la commande asr.
> 
> ```
> sudo asr --source /dev/diskxsys1 --target /dev/diskz --erase
> ...


Merci pour ta réponse mais je ne me sens pas de niveau pour me lancer dans ce travail.


----------



## sinbad21 (2 Décembre 2022)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse mais je ne me sens pas de niveau pour me lancer dans ce travail.


Ok, pas de problème.


----------



## edenpulse (2 Décembre 2022)

Sinon un peu de lecture aussi juste sur le concept des clones bootables avec CCC, et pourquoi ça n'est pas vraiment ni intéressant ni nécessaire d'en faire. 






						Création de copies démarrables d'ancienne génération de macOS (Big Sur et versions supérieures) | Carbon Copy Cloner | Bombich Software
					






					bombich.com


----------



## sinbad21 (2 Décembre 2022)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse mais je ne me sens pas de niveau pour me lancer dans ce travail.


Mais j'y pense, tu pourrais tenter le clone avec Utilitaire de disque, tout simplement. On ne sait jamais, sur un malentendu ça peut marcher.





						Restaurer un disque à l’aide d’Utilitaire de disque sur Mac
					

Dans Utilitaire de disque sur votre Mac, réalisez une copie exacte d’un volume sur un autre volume.



					support.apple.com


----------



## baron (2 Décembre 2022)

sinbad21 a dit:


> En relisant le lien fourni par @Ahiqar dans le message #4, la solution serait de passer par le Terminal, et de cloner avec la commande asr.





sinbad21 a dit:


> tu pourrais tenter le clone avec Utilitaire de disque, tout simplement. On ne sait jamais, sur un malentendu ça peut marcher.


La bonne méthode, si on tient absolument à disposer d'un clone démarrable, est donnée
ici : faire un clone ordinaire (non bootable) avec CCC puis installer et patcher le système sur ce volume.

N.B. CCC et Sd utilisent de toute manière déjà la commande _asr_ si on demande un clone démarrable.


----------



## sinbad21 (5 Décembre 2022)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, voici la méthode pour cloner un système patché, _sans avoir à réinstaller le système_.

Dépatcher le système avec OCLP > Post Install Root Patch > Revert Root Patches.
Redémarrer et s'assurer que la partition système à cloner est à nouveau signée. Pour le savoir, faire un _diskutil list_ pour connaître l'identifiant du device de la partition système (exemple : _disk1s5_), puis faire un _diskutil info_ sur cet identifiant. On doit avoir _Sealed : Yes_. Si on a _Sealed : broken_, ce n'est pas bon.
Lancer Utilitaire de disque, afficher tous les appareils et se positionner sur le conteneur apfs du disque cible (si le disque n'est pas en apfs le formater en apfs).
Faire un clic droit > Restaurer
Dans la boîte de dialogue qui s'affiche, choisir la partition système du disque à cloner.

Les deux volumes seront clonés (_Système_ et _Données_), et le clone sera démarrable.


----------



## Zorglub38 (15 Décembre 2022)

Je reviens vers vous car finalement j'ai décidé de repartir sur Monterey. J'ai donc créé une clé usb bootable pour effectuer une installation propre de Monterey. Cela a parfaitement fonctionné. Par contre lors du démarrage du mac je tombe toujours sur le lancer de OCLP. j'ai effectué un reset SMC et NVRAM mais ça ne change rien. Comment virer le OCLP totalement de mon mac étant donné que je n'en ai plus besoin.

Merci de votre réponse


----------



## sergiodadi (15 Décembre 2022)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> Je reviens vers vous car finalement j'ai décidé de repartir sur Monterey. J'ai donc créé une clé usb bootable pour effectuer une installation propre de Monterey. Cela a parfaitement fonctionné. Par contre lors du démarrage du mac je tombe toujours sur le lancer de OCLP. j'ai effectué un reset SMC et NVRAM mais ça ne change rien. Comment virer le OCLP totalement de mon mac étant donné que je n'en ai plus besoin.
> 
> Merci de votre réponse



Voir ici (c'est en anglais, c'est bon ? )


----------



## Zorglub38 (15 Décembre 2022)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Voir ici (c'est en anglais, c'est bon ? )


Je décrypte mais le lien dans la page pour installer MountEFI dans le terminal ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## Zorglub38 (15 Décembre 2022)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Voir ici (c'est en anglais, c'est bon ? )


N'y a-t-il pas une solution plus simple ?


----------



## Zorglub38 (15 Décembre 2022)

SI j'efface en totalité mon ssd interne y compris la partition bootcamp, cela effacera-t-il également OCLP ?


----------



## edenpulse (15 Décembre 2022)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> Je décrypte mais le lien dans la page pour installer MountEFI dans le terminal ne fonctionne pas.


L’outil est ici :


			https://github.com/corpnewt/MountEFI/blob/update/Mount%20EFI%20Automator%20Quick%20Action.zip?raw=true
		


Tu as juste à le dezipper, l’installer.
Puis tu auras, au clic droit dans le Finder sur ton disque dur, l’option « Mount EFI » dans les services. 
Le reste est décrit dans le lien plus haut.


----------



## Zorglub38 (16 Décembre 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> L’outil est ici :
> 
> 
> https://github.com/corpnewt/MountEFI/blob/update/Mount%20EFI%20Automator%20Quick%20Action.zip?raw=true
> ...


----------



## sergiodadi (16 Décembre 2022)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> *SI j'efface en totalité *mon ssd interne y compris la partition bootcamp, cela effacera-t-il également OCLP ?



Oui


----------



## Zorglub38 (16 Décembre 2022)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Oui


C'est ce que je viens de faire mais lorsque je tente de démarrer mon clone CCC en appuyant sur la touche Alt, j'ai toujours le boot efi avec l'icône de OCLP !


----------



## sergiodadi (16 Décembre 2022)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> C'est ce que je viens de faire mais lorsque je tente de démarrer mon clone CCC en appuyant sur la touche Alt, j'ai toujours le boot efi avec l'icône de OCLP !



Il y a très probablement  un autre disque connecté avec un EFI d'OCLP.


----------



## Zorglub38 (16 Décembre 2022)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Il y a très probablement  un autre disque connecté avec un EFI d'OCLP.


Exact le HDD externe où se trouve mon clone CCC ! Je tente de le formater et je réessaye.


----------



## Zorglub38 (16 Décembre 2022)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> Exact le HDD externe où se trouve mon clone CCC ! Je tente de le formater et je réessaye.


Merci pour ton aide je n'ai plus de trace de OCLP par contre mon clone CCC n'est pas détecté au démarrage en maintenant la touche Alt pourtant j'utilise le même HDD qui fonctionnait avec CCC auparavant. Mystère...


----------



## edenpulse (16 Décembre 2022)

Si tu as supprimé tout ce qu'il y avait dans la partition EFI c'est normal.


----------



## Zorglub38 (16 Décembre 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Si tu as supprimé tout ce qu'il y avait dans la partition EFI c'est normal.


J'ai effacer les disques complètement dans l'utilitaire de disque, j'ai effectué une installation propre de Monterey 12.6.2 et effectué un clone CCC sur mon HDD externe également effacé en totalité.


----------



## Zorglub38 (17 Décembre 2022)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> Merci pour ton aide je n'ai plus de trace de OCLP par contre mon clone CCC n'est pas détecté au démarrage en maintenant la touche Alt pourtant j'utilise le même HDD qui fonctionnait avec CCC auparavant. Mystère...


Mystère résolu. En fait depuis big sur il faut indiquer à CCC de réaliser un clone bootable ou il se contente de réaliser une sauvegarde des fichiers et données.


----------

